# Processing times for someone who had a previous passport?



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

I've just gotten my first passport, but my husband who put his application in at the same time has gotten no response. He had a passport when he was in his teens, so we are thinking they are going back in time to pull that number up, and that's what is taking so long?


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm not sure what really influences processing time but for what it is worth, I applied for a new passport in the spring and received it in about a month.

You could try checking here:

https://travel.state.gov/passport/get/status/status_2567.html


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

*I did.*

I checked the website almost daily, and got a number in 10 days, and my passport in about 3 weeks today, but my husband has never been in the system, and still isn't. We did everything at the same time. His parents are from another country, but got citizenship within the required time they were supposed to back in the 50's. His first passport may have never been turned back in. His parents are deceased.

He doesn't know I've gotten mine yet today. He had thought they were looking up his old number just to make sure he didn't have 2 passport numbers under 1 name.

I'm ready to go and test this baby out.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*2-3 Weeks*

I've renewed mine a couple times now. Seems 2-3 weeks, even recently.

I'm "in the system," with several background investigations when I was in the Air Force. Don't know if that helps or not?


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

*In the system*

I did go back and look again. I usually have a man standing in front of the computer screen and I'm typing and looking around him,

but this time I was alone, and for the first time I saw the *In the system* phrase, so you could be right, his passport could be coming along in the next week or two. I'm planning next year vacations out now, and it would be nice to know I have both of them. Thank you though. That was nice of you to type that out.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*happy*

i had a passport lost or stolen on a friday in DC 2 years back and i was to fly out on saturday afternoon. i pitched up at the passport office at 8 on saturday morning, as i as told, and had a new one by 10. brilliant service, fast and charming.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

That's why I had my husband in front of the computer when checking his information.I wanted him to call and if there was a problem he could handle it then. I_ was too excited and he was partially right to just settle down and wait._


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I've paid the expedite fee and gotten the new passport within 7 days.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

No reservations set yet. My husband did suggest Mexico after the new year, which doesn't sound too bad on a cold day like today.

I would like to put some dates into the online sources and see what the costs are so I know when to schedule his next vacation.


----------

